# Any algae destroying cleaners which are good for inverts?



## PorschaLei (Jul 25, 2012)

In my tank with my blue crayfish soley I've been having a bit of a brown algea problem that keeps reoccuring even after various full tank cleanings. I have * Algae Destroyer Advanced* which helped my tank out greatly with an algae bloom issue in the past but it specifically states not to use in a tank with invertebrates. Does anyone have any insight or cleaners they would recommend to deal with this issue?


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

in terms of chemicals no i know most have alot of copper in it which is deadly to inverts and scaleless


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

one of the reasons having a crayfish tank can be a pain. Try cutting down the light, less food, and lots of water changes. Excess nutrients and light are the usual culprit. How long has the aquarium been running?


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

can't put a cleaning crew cause of the crayfish nd cant attack it with chemicals


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

grogan said:


> one of the reasons having a crayfish tank can be a pain. Try cutting down the light, less food, and lots of water changes. Excess nutrients and light are the usual culprit. How long has the aquarium been running?


This.

Its your best option and about the only thing you really can do.

Also depending what kind of light and bulb you have, it might help if you get a bulb with a different color temperature. Higher color temperatures in freshwater grow algae. Optimum range (depending on plants, fixtures, and etc.) is usually around 6000K - 10000K.


----------

